# Thin walled choke???



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

Any one heard of a colonial thin walled choke...... well while back i was trying to figure out what the choke was in my remington i bought well i was in a hunting store and they had a skeet choke and it fit my gun perfect guy told me it was a thin walled choke by colonial and to get on there web site and should be able to find anything i wanted..... well i did and every choke was there 28 dollars and its at my house ordered a full today.... what do you guys think of thin walled chokes ... or colonial chokes


----------



## jp (Aug 13, 2003)

Depending on the thickness of the barrel, thin wall is the only option in many of the choke tube installations. I am assuming that your shotgun was originally a fixed choke and sent in for choke installations. I have several shotguns that had this upgrade and find the chokes work very well. Care needs to be taken to keep the choke tube tight and properly lubed......

Hint: Try ebay for choke tubes. You can perhaps pick the same choke up used at less than 1/2 the price.

jP


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

ya i seem to find the threads dirty and small fibers in them every time...I checked ebay and it was even pricer and it was used o well! my older brother borrowed my gun and just about loss every thread in my choke he tighted it down till it wouldnt turn no more and i had heck of a time getting it out but inside threads are find but he loss the prevelage of useing my gun..


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

got my choke yesterday looks real nice but dont have my gun its in my uncles truck.. looks just like it though got a full for coyotes and turkeys its flush didnt no i could of got ported etra fulls for it in thin wall.... so kinda got bumbed but ill get it some other time..


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I have never had the opportunity to try colonial thin wall chokes but have had some experience with Briley Thin walls. In my opinion they are not the chokes to have. I dont like them at all. If you have Briley thin walls then you absolutely cant buy any other chokes because of the unique threading, so your stuck with what you have. In my opninon I like extended chokes for my shotguns rather than a flush choke. Just my two cents :beer:


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

Did some experments on my thin walled choke... put out some targets and punched some out.... My uncle has the exsact gun length and everything sept mine are the thin walled choke...

I shot buckshot at 50 yards and put 17/28 pellets on paper....

Uncle shot same and put 16/28 pellets on paper...

I was using full colonial threads TW (uncle was using extra full choke remington threds..)

We both had our patterns shooting high...... Which would explain the lit pattern hitting my turkey aiming smack at his head at about 25yds....

I was sorta impressed on how many there was on target at 50 yds.....


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

Just a thought here, but I would pattern your buckshot with some of the other chokes that came with your gun also. Typically with large shot such as buckshot, you may get better patterns with more open constrictions (better overall spread) such as Light modified or modified. Heck I've even seen decent patterns from an IC. There are no absolutes when it comes to shotgun patterning. Each gun/choke/load combination may be different, that's why you have to experiment a little. When patterning get a piece of cardboard or paper at least 4ft square. Mark a spot in the center, try to center the pattern on that spot. Draw a 30 inch circle around the largest concentration of holes in the paper and compare the patterns for each choke. The one that has the most even spread within that 30 inch circle is the one you want to use.


----------

